# That Dang Deebo is selling jerky again



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

OK guys, interest has caused me to offer my jerky, to my friends here online.
I sell it in 5 dollar bags, and can fit two bags in the "8 dollar shipping box',
so lets say 18 dollars for y'all.
My only concern is flavor, so lets make it pre-order selection, so I know how much to make.
The flavors I offer are
Salt and Pepper (@Inor 's Favorite)
Jalapeno (sometimes super hot, sometimes just a little heat)
Red chile
Of course, if there's something else y'all want, I can make it.
My jerky is sliced beef, spices and marinate, no extra stuff.
Paypal, Facebook money, checks, hell, even trade for ammo or chickens.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Any BBQ flavor?

I’m thinking I’d like some BBQ and some HOT jalapeño.... if no BBQ then since Inor likes it, I’d have to try the Salt and Pepper.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Put me down for 2 bags of that salt and pepper stuff . . . 

I'd offer chickens . . . but the USPS frowns on live stuff . . . so hit me up with that paypal address and we'll do it that way.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo's jerky is the BEST. If you do not order some right now, you are part of the problem with our current culture and probably a hippie, so go punch yourself in the head repeatedly until you smarten up and order some jerky. (Hopefully your mouth won't be too swollen to enjoy it when it shows up on your doorstep.)


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Im a jerky slut... I can't say No! 2 Bags of Inor special for me.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

So I heard


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Deebo, the eagle has landed. Nice surprise in the mailbox yesterday, I was into it heading down the driveway. Good eats, and thank you!


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Deebo said:


> OK guys, interest has caused me to offer my jerky, to my friends here online.
> I sell it in 5 dollar bags, and can fit two bags in the "8 dollar shipping box',
> so lets say 18 dollars for y'all.
> My only concern is flavor, so lets make it pre-order selection, so I know how much to make.
> ...


Awesome. I love jerky but am on a restricted diet. Do you offer any jerky without sugar, honey, or molasses? I can have salt and pepper and other spices all day long. In all of my searching, I only found a sugar free jerky once and that was at a gas station I stopped at in Grand Junction, CO as I was moving from Denver to Utah. It appears that most makers consider sweeteners as a main ingredient. Anyway ... I'm in the buying mood if you happen to have what I'm needing. Thanks


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> Awesome. I love jerky but am on a restricted diet. Do you offer any jerky without sugar, honey, or molasses? I can have salt and pepper and other spices all day long. In all of my searching, I only found a sugar free jerky once and that was at a gas station I stopped at in Grand Junction, CO as I was moving from Denver to Utah. It appears that most makers consider sweeteners as a main ingredient. Anyway ... I'm in the buying mood if you happen to have what I'm needing. Thanks


Check out Santa Fe Trail Beef Jerky. It is made in Albuqurque, NM. Their regular jerky has two ingredients: beef, salt. Peppered jerky (my favorite): beef, salt, pepper. It is like crack to me. Can't stop eating it.

Never had Deebo's jerky, but I am sure it is good as well.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> Check out Santa Fe Trail Beef Jerky. It is made in Albuqurque, NM. Their regular jerky has two ingredients: beef, salt. Peppered jerky (my favorite): beef, salt, pepper. It is like crack to me. Can't stop eating it.
> 
> Never had Deebo's jerky, but I am sure it is good as well.


Thanks. That might have been the brand I bought when moving from Colorado. It sounds very familiar. I'll see if I can get some through Amazon.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> Thanks. That might have been the brand I bought when moving from Colorado. It sounds very familiar. I'll see if I can get some through Amazon.


I was going to send you a website and then realized I am pooping on Deebo's thread where he is selling his product. Sorry Deebo!!!:vs_frown:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@ActionJackson
My salt and pepper is only salt and pepper, on the beef,
My green chile is only pureed green chile with a bit of salt,on the beef.
And my red chile is only Bueno Red Chile Powder on the beef.
The Memphis Dry rub that I made, I think Only OSFG ordered some, came out good, it was a store baught rub that has sugar.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I was going to send you a website and then realized I am pooping on Deebo's thread where he is selling his product. Sorry Deebo!!!:vs_frown:


Thats all right. I checked their website. I have had their jerky before. It is good.
I aint trying to corner the market, and cant compete with them due to the fact that they are getting wholesale beef prices.
BUT, I can guarantee that my bags are 1.4 ounces each, at 5$ bag, and theirs are 10$ for three ounces, and both have shipping charges. 
Please, text all orders to 505-360-5876. 
Donnie


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Deebo said:


> Thats all right. I checked their website. I have had their jerky before. It is good.
> I aint trying to corner the market, and cant compete with them due to the fact that they are getting wholesale beef prices.
> BUT, I can guarantee that my bags are 1.4 ounces each, at 5$ bag, and theirs are 10$ for three ounces, and both have shipping charges.
> Please, text all orders to 505-360-5876.
> Donnie


Howdy. I just texted you for some Jalapeno and Red Chili jerky. Let me know how to proceed. Thanks.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Deebo, I have a complaint. One bag is already empty, and second one is disappearing fast...:crying:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> Howdy. I just texted you for some Jalapeno and Red Chili jerky. Let me know how to proceed. Thanks.


 @ActionJackson

Sir, your order is hitting the mail box today. Sorry of the delay..
Ran out of jalepeno and started over.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Deebo, I have a complaint. One bag is already empty, and second one is disappearing fast...:crying:


I am sending @Inor his order today, trying the shipping in a padded envelope, so I may be able to squeeze more into each shipment.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Deebo said:


> @ActionJackson
> 
> Sir, your order is hitting the mail box today. Sorry of the delay..
> Ran out of jalepeno and started over.


Awesome. Thanks. Where do I go to pay "the man?"


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Will send you my paypal in a bit. 
Thank you sir.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Do not question Deebo. Buy gas station jerky if you want cheap. They sell at a reduced price because they use it to wipe down the diesel pumps. 85% true story! Deebo's jerky is real good. But either the bag has a hole in it, or it evaporates. Or maybe people break in and steal it. I don't know, it didn't last long... but it goes great with beer.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Deebo said:


> OK guys, interest has caused me to offer my jerky, to my friends here online.
> I sell it in 5 dollar bags, and can fit two bags in the "8 dollar shipping box',
> so lets say 18 dollars for y'all.
> My only concern is flavor, so lets make it pre-order selection, so I know how much to make.
> ...


I got new chompers due soon and will it on the agenda.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> I am sending @Inor his order today, trying the shipping in a padded envelope, so I may be able to squeeze more into each shipment.


The PayPal is in the ether. Please confirm receipt.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Deebo, last round I tried the Inor special but found it a bit too salty (I like salt though). Let's switch it up this time... send me an order of hot jalapeno and an order of Memphis rub. I'll pay w Paypal.

Thanks,


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi Deebo. I tried that email you texted me but it just acts like a regular email. So I enter it in the address box; type that I want to pay for the jerky; and send it off but that's where it ends. It doesn't transport me to PayPal nor does PayPal email back. ???? I can send a check if you prefer. More than happy to pay through PayPal as well.

Okay ... so I went straight to the PayPal site to see if I could enter your email from their site but they're asking me to sign into my account. I'm not a huge fan of that company (they make it hard for outspoken conservatives to do business in some cases) so I don't have an account. There's gotta be a way to get you paid up!!!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Inor said:


> The PayPal is in the ether. Please confirm receipt.


Inor your gracious offering has been accepted, and I KNEW you would over pay, So I padded your box with a few other flavors.
Instinct told me.
Thank you sir.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Deebo, last round I tried the Inor special but found it a bit too salty (I like salt though). Let's switch it up this time... send me an order of hot jalapeno and an order of Memphis rub. I'll pay w Paypal.
> Recieved your order. Will be buying beef today.
> Will let you know paypal details when it ships.
> Yes, Inor likes the SALTY jerky to drink that "nasty thick hoppy beer with".


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> Hi Deebo. I tried that email you texted me but it just acts like a regular email. So I enter it in the address box; type that I want to pay for the jerky; and send it off but that's where it ends. It doesn't transport me to PayPal nor does PayPal email back. ???? I can send a check if you prefer. More than happy to pay through PayPal as well.
> 
> Okay ... so I went straight to the PayPal site to see if I could enter your email from their site but they're asking me to sign into my account. I'm not a huge fan of that company (they make it hard for outspoken conservatives to do business in some cases) so I don't have an account. There's gotta be a way to get you paid up!!!!


That Paypal does me the same way.
Pisses me off. 
Ill text you a invoice, to see if it works, but I am not worried, I know you are good for it. Your in a elite club now


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

How many oz/bag?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> How many oz/bag?


1.5 ounces for 5 dollars.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Deebo said:


> That Paypal does me the same way.
> Pisses me off.
> Ill text you a invoice, to see if it works, but I am not worried, I know you are good for it. Your in a elite club now


Good deal. Thanks. The link in you text did work and you're all paid up!! Will give you more business in the future.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks Deebo. Got the jerky and ate both bags in less than 30 minutes. Good stuff Maynard!!!


----------

